# Scared of his own Reflection



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

I went out and bought a mirror so i can try training my betta to flare on comand, but instead of flareing he swam and hid under a oyster shell that i have in my tank, lol.


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

I had a boy like that. Confident and friendly when you walked up to the tank, but pull out a mirror and he'd get very small and swim behind his log. When the mirror went away he would swim back out and act normally. It's funny how different they are. My current betta loves attacking reflections, my finger, the odd pencil outside of his tank, really anything in his space.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

*He really is laid back and happy*

I love my betta, also when he hides he gets stuck sometimes, so i worry that when im at school he might drown himself if he gets caught, hes a dragon scale so he has huge fins. he will hide for ten to fifteen minutes cause i think the other betta (his reflection) he thinks will come after him.


----------

